# Abfragen ob Prozess läuft



## aKraus (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne einen Cronjob einrichten, welcher mit E-Mails verschickt.
Damit der Prozess nicht doppelt läuft, wollte ich den neu gestarteten beenden.

Ich hab schon einen kleinen Lösungsansatz - vllt. kann mir jemand sagen, was daran falsch ist. 

```
ps -ax | grep "cron_email.sh" | grep -v "cron_email.sh" | while read PID; do exit done
```


----------



## deepthroat (26. Juni 2008)

Hi.





aKraus hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne einen Cronjob einrichten, welcher mit E-Mails verschickt.
> Damit der Prozess nicht doppelt läuft, wollte ich den neu gestarteten beenden.
> ...


Du suchst erst alle Zeilen raus wo cron_email.sh enthalten ist, und suchst davon dann alle Zeilen raus wo cron_email.sh *nicht* enthalten ist...  Das ist irgendwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll, oder!?

Probier's mal so:
	
	
	



```
ps -ax | grep cron_email.sh | grep -qv grep && exit
```
Gruß


----------

